# Shaved



## mgonza42 (Jan 24, 2021)

My husband didn't know we were not supposed to shave our Belgian Dutch German Shepherd and he left some hair but will it grow back? Will he be okay. Kind of anxious.


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

yes it’ll grow back. why’d you do it?


----------



## mgonza42 (Jan 24, 2021)

Fodder said:


> yes it’ll grow back. why’d you do it?


We got him from my aunt and they never brushed his hair, he had a lot of knots and would cry when we tried to brush them out.


----------



## angelas (Aug 23, 2003)

mgonza42 said:


> We got him from my aunt and they never brushed his hair, he had a lot of knots and would cry when we tried to brush them out.


In that case, it was probably better to shave off and start fresh. Dematting is often painful and the risk of a double coat not growing back properly isn't worth forcing a dog to endure that.


----------



## Honey Maid (Dec 25, 2020)

It'll grow back. We had a rottie mix with Lar Par, we'd shave him every summer, his coat grew back just fine.


----------



## Biscuit130 (Nov 23, 2020)

It all depends if the Dog is single or double coated. Single is no problem. Double coated can take longer to recover from shaving. 

Considering the context, you did the right thing


----------



## mgonza42 (Jan 24, 2021)

Thank you all I was really worried we messed up. Poor little guy was just not comfortable with all the knots.


----------



## Dunkirk (May 7, 2015)

Nitro got shaved, the vet looking for a suspected paralysis tick. His coat grew back just fine.


----------



## Bramble (Oct 23, 2011)

It is not recommended to clip double coated dogs. Clipping can damage the coat and result in it not growing back at all, growing back patchy, or grow back a different texture. Often it will grow back fine, but it can take up to a year for the guard hairs to fully grow back since they naturally do not shed as often as undercoat. Regular brushing can help stimulate coat growth and prevent matting since the undercoat will grown back sooner and will tend to attract dirt and debris without the guard hairs to protect it.


----------



## WNGD (Jan 15, 2005)

Dunkirk said:


> Nitro got shaved, the vet looking for a suspected paralysis tick. His coat grew back just fine.
> View attachment 568639
> 
> 
> View attachment 568640



Oh, that's the saddest dog I've ever seen, much better in the second pic!


----------



## Dunkirk (May 7, 2015)

He was. Shaving was the right thing to do, he had to wear one of my husband's tee shirts when outside for a while. In 'screen saver' mode, Nitro tends to look sad, guess it's the long face.


----------

